# Baby goats due any day now!



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi! I'm getting ready for some December babies! We've already set up the stable and are just waiting on Annie! She is due between the 2nd and the 14th of December but it's eems like the weather here is only getting colder and colder!








This was when we first got her and the sire is behind her. It's going to be quite a mix and I can't wait to see them! She was a bit under weight when we got her but she is all better now!
Have any ideas on names? We were thinking mozzy (short for mozzarella also for a doeling or buckling) and Montey (short for monetary and for a buckling).


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Good luck with the kidding. I hope it all goes smoothly for you. What freshening will this be for Annie?

If you like cheese names:
Colby Jack 
Parmesan (Parm)
Munster
Ricotta
Brie
Feta
Havarti 
Gouda
Asiago


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

I love the parmesan feta and ricotta and we had a doeling a year ago that we named Brie (she was my favorite)


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

This will be her second delivery so first freshening I believe?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ana said:


> This will be her second delivery so first freshening I believe?


If it's her second time then that would actually be her second freshening. I can see why you thought it would be her first. That is a bit confusing now that I think about it.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Haha thank you! It is confusing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding! It’s so exciting!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Annie!
Your sire looks exactly like a buck I used to have. Is he ND?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with Annie!
> Your sire looks exactly like a buck I used to have. Is he ND?


Yes he is


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

But we got him for Kentucky as an off the bottle kid. We kept him till he was three but he became too aggressive with those horns of his so we sold him this year to a guy. Jack (the sire) rammed the guy we sold him to and we just recently got news that jack was butchered.. it was a mistake to sell him but that’s behind us now.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ana said:


> But we got him for Kentucky as an off the bottle kid. We kept him till he was three but he became too aggressive with those horns of his so we sold him this year to a guy. Jack (the sire) rammed the guy we sold him to and we just recently got news that jack was butchered.. it was a mistake to sell him but that's behind us now.


We all learn, and it's the hard way sometimes. :hug:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

In the picture he looks nice anyway! Maybe you can remember the nice things about him, before he got aggressive.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

:rose:Yes he was a very sweet goat at heart and was very tender to me but we had to let him go.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

View media item 4099View media item 4101These are pictures of him the day we sold him


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ana said:


> View media item 4099View media item 4101These are pictures of him the day we sold him


I get an error message.


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

That’s weird


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Man this is being so weird! Ok then just go to my profile page and look for him on my media I just put two pictures of him on there


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ana said:


> Man this is being so weird! Ok then just go to my profile page and look for him on my media I just put two pictures of him on there


I saw them, very cute!


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------

